# New 2005 Outback 26RS



## hockeymom (Sep 7, 2004)

We just got our 2005 Outback 26RS about 3 weeks ago. We've used it twice so far. Trying to get in what we can before the season ends. We are new to camping and the hardest thing right now seems to be finding a nice place to camp.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

HockeyMom,

What part of the country (or North America) do you live? We use www.reserveamerica.com to find places to go camping. We also own the 26 RS. Love it.

Randy


----------



## hockeymom (Sep 7, 2004)

We are from RI. Apparently holiday weekends book up pretty fast. We found a site at Ellis Haven in Plymouth, MA for this past weekend. We won't be returning there anytime soon. They jammed us in with so many other campers we felt like we were all sharing a site. When we put our awning out it was over someone elses picnic table that they had all set up. I love the utility shower for the kids (especially when they are covered in mud from catching frogs), but we couldn't use it because someone's picnic table was about 2 feet away. The lot was dirty and dusty and the rules did not appear to be enforced. This whole camping experience is new to us and we are trying to find nice places to stay that would be fun for the kids.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

HockeyMom,
Come to Canada. Lots of open spaces here - if you don't mind sharing with wildlife.

Seriously though, in the month that we've owned our 26RS, we've spent a week in it and have travelled though the Rockies. We spent a night at Fairmont Hotsprings near Banff, and found it to be somewhat 'tight' in the spaces. Neighbours were about 8 feet away.

Thankfully everyone was well behaved and we couldn't hear any dogs.

Welcome to the Outbackers site. Enjoy your TT, and should the opportunity arise, please come and visit our campgrounds!

See you on the hiway!









Jody


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome to the community hockeymom. We're also from RI and we probrally bought our Outbacks from the same place (Arlington RV). As far as good campgrounds in our area, check out (in no particular order) : Wawaloam in Kingston RI, Strawberry Park in Preston CT (approx. 5 minutes from Foxwoods if you like to gamble and perhaps 20 from Mystic Aquarium if you want to take the kids there) and Normandy Farms in Foxboro MA (by far the nicest campground I have been to so far. It is open all 4 seasons and have an indoor heated pool and hottub).

Other than that we generally pack up and head to NH (Jellystone Park in Ashland NH) or Maine (Bailey's at Old Orchard Beach is great). Take a look in the Recommended Campgrounds and the Dissapointing Campgrounds areas before you book anywhere. And post something there if you have a good or bad experience so we all can have a heads up.

Good luck with your new camper and remember, book early next season...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!
Have any questions, this is the place for answers.


----------



## hockeymom (Sep 7, 2004)

Ymryl,

Right you are! Arlington RV was the place. Thanks for the input on the other campgrounds, I will definitely plan to visit them in the future. How far in advance do you need to make reservations to these types of places?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

When it comes to holiday weekends, the earlier the better. For non holiday weekends, I don't think you would much of a problem this time of year a few weeks out. Another nice campground that we have stayed at is Seaport Campground in Old Mystic. It is a smaller facility, without sewer hookups, but they do have a dump station. It is 5 minutes from the Mystic Aquarium, and the Mystic Seaport Museum. 15 minutes down the road is the USS Nautilas Submariners Muesem near the gates to SB Groton. Not a huge amount of activities to do on site, but with Mystic and it's things to do, what else do you need.

Tim


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Tim's right on, the nice campgrounds fill up quick. I do know that I tried to book into Strawberry Park for Halloween weekend (they have trick or treating and a costumed kids parade) back at the beginning of August and they were already booked solid.









We're hoping to get back into Normandy Farms again this fall (the indoor heated pool and hot tub sound good with the colder weather) maybe the first or second weekend of October.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You can forget Columbus Day weekend at Normandy. I tried last week, and they are full up. They may have some dry sites....I was looking for full hookups. The wife doesn't want to dry camp just yet.









Tim


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

As a fellow New Englander, I can recommend a few places we like. If you want to camp at the beach, you might try Scusset Beach State Park. It's not technically on the Cape- it's at the end of the Cape Cod Canal. You have access to the beach and a terrific bike trail along the canal. We try to get there for a week every summer right after the kids get out of school. It fills up fast too, so you have to make reservations well in advance.

Another great New England spot is Acadia National Park in Bar Harbor ME. It's a beautiful place, with miles and miles of carriage paths to hike, bike, or even horseback ride. The campgrounds at the National Park are kind of primitive (no hookups so you'd have to dry camp), or you can stay at one of the many private campgrounds in the area. I'd reccomend Bar Harbor Campground. Though they don't take reservations, if you get there early you can usually get a spot. Spruce Valley is also nice.

Have fun wherever go. You're going to love your Outback! action


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Normandy Farms and Strawberry Park are great and the kids always are busy. Avoid Jellystone in Sturbridge!! I also bought my Outback from Arlington along with my last two RV's great service dept.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,
I am also from New England. About 7 miles from Normandy Farms. Haven't been there yet. We bought our first TT at the Boston show in Feb 04. Had popups for years before that. I just found this forum a few days ago. This is great. We've camped about 20 nights so far this spring/summer, not counting a few in the driveway in March. Just getting over a 2 week whirlwind 1200 mile tour in August. We're headed to our favorite place Twin Mountain, NH this weekend, looks like rain, though.







I don't see a lot of Outbacks on the road or in campgrounds. Must be a well kept secret or something. If you see me going down the road, flash your headlights and wave. You Outbackers seem like a friendly bunch, I'll wave back. I would be interested in Normandy Farms this fall. Keep me posted if a mini rally gets started.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hockeymom - Your screen name says it all







. We are a hockey family in North Idaho and we hope to use our Outback to save a few bucks on hotels on tournament weekends. There are a few rinks in the Northwest that have 30amp hook-ups for RV's so the kids can sleep in a bit more before having to jump out of bed and rush into the rink. The only big worry is opening the hockey bag in the trailer after the 3rd game of the weekend







. The kids are a little bummed about not having a pool to jump in between games but we will still visit the rest of the team in the hotel.

We would only do this if the snow was not to bad, not sure how well it would tow with snow.

Welcome to Outbackers


----------

